# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Bóle pleców, karku itp. u kobiety  pod własną ścisłą ochroną

## focus9

Bóle pleców, karku, ramion i mięśni, otarcia i siniaki - wszystko to może być efektem noszenia źle dobranego biustonosza. Większość kobiet lekceważy jednak tę kwestię i popełnia podstawowe błędy przy wyborze stanika (za luźny w obwodzie, zbyt duże lub za małe miseczki itp.). Kobiety pamiętajcie stanikowy alfabet nie kończy się na najpopularniejszym rozmiarze 75B. Zadbajcie o siebie w tak prosty sposób.

----------

